# training



## arnisador (Apr 20, 2002)

Before my instructor left I trained twice a week for an hour to an hour and a half at a time. We did stretching/warm-up, followed by standing meditation, followed by the short form (twice); then the women only did the fan, then we all did the 42 step sword form, then we worked on wahtever was new. The instructor refused to teach push hands--we don't know why.

Should this be in the Tai Chi forum now?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by disciple _
> 
> *I practice three times a week one hour each. qigong then short/ long form, then either pushing hands, dalu, chin-na, fan, broadsword, or jian.
> arnisador, you could move this posts over there right? *



Hey, that's right!

What is dalu? And how do you practice qigong?


----------



## happyguy (Dec 15, 2001)

This is a question for anyone training taijiquan. What does your training routine consist of, and how often do you train ?


----------



## disciple (Apr 20, 2002)

I practice three times a week one hour each. qigong then short/ long form, then either pushing hands, dalu, chin-na, fan, broadsword, or jian.
arnisador, you could move this posts over there right?  

salute

:asian:


----------



## disciple (Apr 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Hey, that's right!*







> *What is dalu? And how do you practice qigong? *



dalu is moving pushing hands. I don't know if that helps  but it's like when the other push you step back and then you push while stepping forward, etc
I practice qigong based on pa tuan chin (I think it's 8 section brocade in English)

salute

:asian:


----------



## Tachi (Apr 21, 2002)

I usually start any practice time with a few chi kung exercises to get my energy balanced.  Other than that, I've found that if I work different forms on different days (ie long form twice a week, short forms once a week, weapons twice a week and new stuff as it comes) I don't get distracted by trying to do everything on every day.  It makes for a nice balance for the week and keeps me from getting too frustrated with the different material.



Tachi   :asian:


----------

